# high protein oatmeal.....



## Spragga (Feb 16, 2009)

I used to have this many years ago and is great as a snack, for breakfast or preworkout...........

First of all i add about 60g whey (about 2 scoops) to 1 cup dry oatmeal, then blend it all up with water until it becomes a paste. Get it nice and thick it tastes great.........then bang it in the microwave for about 3 minutes.........its bloody lovely and always fills me up and gives me energy.

Sometimes i tend to add prunes.......i dont eat much fruit because its got alot of calories that are mainly sugars.....which dont keep me full very long so i cant see the point.....prunes are good for my digestion too.....

The only thing thats really lacking is healthy fats.....but we can solve that by adding some flaxseed oil............

So give it a go and let me know what you think...........

Spragga.


----------

